# 12000k Purple Plasma Xenon Hid H11 Low Beam



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone have these?


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

I just bought the 8000 same brand this past weekend, haven't installed yet will this week. Got them for 150 for the kit.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Keep me posted.


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

i just installed a 12k kit on my 06m6 i like the way they look


----------



## JDE (Aug 26, 2006)

vfrinterceptor said:


> i just installed a 12k kit on my 06m6 i like the way they look


Where did you mount the ballasts? I just got mine in today. After I can figure out where I want the ballasts, the rest will be a piece of cake...I think...


----------



## Phil (Apr 30, 2009)

NT91 said:


> Anyone have these?


I have the whole kit trying to get rid of them


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

got pics of the 12 purp. i wanna order some


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

wysocki396 said:


> got pics of the 12 purp. i wanna order some


I'd like to see some pics of those also but the problem with opening up an old thread like this one is that not one of those posters has been here in at least a year so they won't be of any help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If 12000K in a 35W HID kit you light output will be close to nil. It will look pretty. You are better off keeping stock headlights.


----------

